# Fibafuse Tape



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just used the FibaFuse tape on two houses. Really feels and looks like great tape! I just ran the flats with it. Wondering if any of you guys that use it have purchased the 500 foot rolls. I bought the 250' rolls. They are the same diameter as 500' paper tape. Will the 500' FibaFuse fit in the bazooka? Sounds strange, but I felt like it was a lot easier to wipe down than paper. And I really like the way it sets in the mud. And it dries faster, it seemed. Good stuff. Just wondering about the diameter of the 500' rolls.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Tim0282 said:


> Just used the FibaFuse tape on two houses. Really feels and looks like great tape! I just ran the flats with it. Wondering if any of you guys that use it have purchased the 500 foot rolls. I bought the 250' rolls. They are the same diameter as 500' paper tape. Will the 500' FibaFuse fit in the bazooka? Sounds strange, but I felt like it was a lot easier to wipe down than paper. And I really like the way it sets in the mud. And it dries faster, it seemed. Good stuff. Just wondering about the diameter of the 500' rolls.


 Yeah, the size of the rolls are deceiving, it's not wound as tight as paper, try not to drop a roll on the floor coz those little buggers just keep rolling. I haven't seen the 500ft rolls but presume they'd be twice the size, the 250ft just fits my tapeshooter banjo. Wiping down is such a breeze with Fibafuse, if any screw heads are sitting high you can tweak them in thru the tape without making a mess of the tape, I've been using it or a while now and I love it, I did a small job with Fibafuse the other week, I used 2 coats of 20min set then a coat of A/P in one trip then came back 2 days later to sand it, it was bone dry and there was no sign of tape sucking back, it looked just like it had 3 seperate coats allowing for drying between each coat, I still use paper for the corners because Fibafuse is too easily damaged when tooling, if they could come up with a tape dedicated to corners would be good. I'll keep using it even tho it's twice the price as paper ($NZ), unless of course there's a longer term issue we don't know about yet.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Here you go tim have a read, fibafuse is great, love it, although it amazes me some DTW members dig there toes in and dont accept it, and yes its sweet through the bazooka and as for long term issues??? whats going to go wrong with a fiberglass type product bedded into dry plastered and painted walls that wont happen with paper??

http://www.spiritburner.com/fusion/showtopic.php?fid/399/tid/14077/


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I think if anyone tries it, they won't go back. It is good stuff!
We need to figure out a way to make the 500' rolls work on the bazooka. They measure 12.65" in diameter. The 250's are the same size as a roll of 500' paper.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

The 500' is all they give us for the bazookas. They fit. Barely. I mentioned to someone the other week that they should maybe make them something like 450'.

To get them to work well enough at the beginning, I have peeled a few wraps off before using.

I got them to get me a box of 250' rolls, for my banjo. I think I'd prefer to use them on the bazookas, unless I maybe have a fair amount of straight runs to do.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Here you go tim have a read, fibafuse is great, love it, although it amazes me some DTW members dig there toes in and dont accept it, and yes its sweet through the bazooka and as for long term issues??? whats going to go wrong with a fiberglass type product bedded into dry plastered and painted walls that wont happen with paper??
> 
> http://www.spiritburner.com/fusion/showtopic.php?fid/399/tid/14077/


what's with the camping stove link cazna,are you a newB at the internet too.
or are you going to try heating up your fiba fuse,it wouldn't surprise me:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oops, Dont know what happened there, I went to copy and paste this link

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/fibafuse-thoughts-views-1175/

I must have ballsed it up :thumbup: but yes i have a few camp stoves, quite some history in them, I have one from 1923. and WW2 50s 60s 70s etc

Try agian, read this link tim.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

The camp stove link was interesting! You may have just caused me to start a new hobby.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I noticed it dulls the bazooka cutting blade pretty fast. Not a big deal, just an observation. I think it is worth the little extra money.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> The camp stove link was interesting! You may have just caused me to start a new hobby.


Careful there tim, there are heaps of different models made through the last hundred years, once you start with one before you know it they multiply and you have 20, some guys on there have shed fulls, You can join and chat on that site, Everyone on there is a really top guy and helpful, Its kinda the code of conduct:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Again, good reading and very interesting. I like history. This is a part of history. Thanks for the tip! Am enjoying the reading.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It sure is, for example, I have a meva brass kero stove, brought for $15 and it was filthy, I cleaned it up and it has made in checisolvaka (cant spell it) on it, I dated it on that site and it was made in the late 1940s, I think that country was under the iron curtain of russia after they steamrolled the germans, And i have a hurlock, thats a WW2 british army stove, And so on it goes if you start looking, Its a cheap hobby, There are worst, Like strippers :jester:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

JustMe said:


> The 500' is all they give us for the bazookas. They fit. Barely. I mentioned to someone the other week that they should maybe make them something like 450'.
> 
> To get them to work well enough at the beginning, I have peeled a few wraps off before using.
> 
> I got them to get me a box of 250' rolls, for my banjo. I think I'd prefer to use them on the bazookas, unless I maybe have a fair amount of straight runs to do.


The inside dimension on the Tape Keeper on an Automatic Taper is just a little over 12 inches. The exterior diameter of the 500' roll of FibaFuse is 12.65" (12.65" x 12.65" x 2.063".) Another positive about the 500' roll of FibaFuse is that it's about 62% lighter than the equivalent roll of paper tape. I guess if you have to unravel 50' or so to fit it on your spool, it's even lighter. :blink:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

walltools said:


> The inside dimension on the Tape Keeper on an Automatic Taper is just a little over 12 inches. The exterior diameter of the 500' roll of FibaFuse is 12.65" (12.65" x 12.65" x 2.063".) Another positive about the 500' roll of FibaFuse is that it's about 62% lighter than the equivalent roll of paper tape. I guess if you have to unravel 50' or so to fit it on your spool, it's even lighter. :blink:


I haven't measured the Tape Keeper on my bazooka, but I know a 500' FibaFuse roll is snug when I 1st start out with one.

I don't have to peel 50' off to make it work alright. But a 450' roll seems like it would offer a better diameter to work with. Maybe 470-475'.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> I haven't measured the Tape Keeper on my bazooka, but I know a 500' FibaFuse roll is snug when I 1st start out with one.
> 
> I don't have to peel 50' off to make it work alright. But a 450' roll seems like it would offer a better diameter to work with. Maybe 470-475'.


 Even though I am not a big fan of this product , Have u tried the simple solution of loosening up where the wire hooks in and on the other end and spread them out some? You should have just enough wire to give u the extra 1/4"-1/2" you need... of course I am not sure because I haven't seen the 500 ft rolls. That or make a new wire just to what length u need... just a simple thought for a simple problem..


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks, silver. No, I haven't looked to doing that. But you're right. It would/should solve the problem.

For some reason, I was thinking the pins were fixed on the new Columbia taper I got as a replacement to the old one I was using, and didn't consider it closely, till I looked again. (I looked through the icons, but couldn't find a Homer Simpson "Doh" one.)


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Thanks, silver. No, I haven't looked to doing that. But you're right. It would/should solve the problem.
> 
> For some reason, I was thinking the pins were fixed on the new Columbia taper I got as a replacement to the old one I was using, and didn't consider it closely, till I looked again. (I looked through the icons, but couldn't find a Homer Simpson "Doh" one.)


guess you will half to buy a new drywall master bazooka,with the new fancy spool holder
link http://drywallmastertools.com/attspool.php
you can thank cazna for the link (old post)
blame cazna if you buy a new one $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> guess you will half to buy a new drywall master bazooka,with the new fancy spool holder
> link http://drywallmastertools.com/attspool.php
> you can thank cazna for the link (old post)
> blame cazna if you buy a new one $$$$$$$$$$$$$


I hope to get one of these tapers next year, they look great, the fibafuse is much lighter so it backspins on the zooka, the drywallmaster has a break on the roll holder you can adjust to stop this, a removable top plate, adjustable break, on board spare cable storage, what more could you ask for??? Maybe a removable head like the tapepro?? That would handy for cleaning.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> I hope to get one of these tapers next year, they look great, the fibafuse is much lighter so it backspins on the zooka, the drywallmaster has a break on the roll holder you can adjust to stop this, a removable top plate, adjustable break, on board spare cable storage, what more could you ask for??? Maybe a removable head like the tapepro?? That would handy for cleaning.


2 weeks ago I was holding one in my hands.taping buddy of mine in our company bought one.I was jealous,I wanted one so bad.......
think he paid around $1,500,how much are they asking for on the under side of the world ,where you are GH


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 2 weeks ago I was holding one in my hands.taping buddy of mine in our company bought one.I was jealous,I wanted one so bad.......
> think he paid around $1,500,how much are they asking for on the under side of the world ,where you are GH


 
Yeah, So they look good then, I would have to All Wall one, So $1200 plus exchange rate, plus shipping $300, Plus 15% gst tax, I wouldnt get much change from $2000, prob more, My goldblatts a heap of crap but still doing the deed i guess, If i had those bigger rolls i could just adjust the keeper arms and make a bigger wire. I tryed a columbia the other day, really nice zooka, amazing the weight difference with my goldblatt, Its so light and runs smooth but its just a bit boring, nothing really exciting about it, Weird i know as im not a whistles and bells kinda guy but the features on the kingtaper just have my attention, Hey 2buck, did you have a go on the DM?? How was it for weight and smooth running???


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

to be honest,I didn't notice any of the new stuff on the DM when I ran it,just the trigger thing ,that's it.then that night when I came home,you had that link up,and I was like,hey did his tub have all that new stuff on it??I only ran 3 uprite angle tapes with it,it just felt so new,like that new car smell,I felt it was a little stiff. (being new) then the kid that works with me taped out a room of tapes with it,he was like awsome ,and thought I was nutz.
but would i buy one,oh yeah(but I'm not),we got one TT and 2 DM tubes,and when your running either one of them,you don't really think about which one your running,till they break down
actually,the TT is better,that one is mine:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> guess you will half to buy a new drywall master bazooka,with the new fancy spool holder
> link http://drywallmastertools.com/attspool.php
> you can thank cazna for the link (old post)
> blame cazna if you buy a new one $$$$$$$$$$$$$


No way. I'm going to buy one of these: 




I can see my productivity taking a big leap (plunge).


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

JustMe said:


> No way. I'm going to buy one of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2UOkbXc01A
> 
> I can see my productivity taking a big leap (plunge).


AHHAHAHAHAHAHA. That is wow .


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just Me, I really hope you are joking!! :yes:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

JustMe said:


> No way. I'm going to buy one of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2UOkbXc01A
> 
> I can see my productivity taking a big leap (plunge).


 
We sent an email to those guys but never heard back... 
They have other tools that look good. Nothing new, but different.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Tim0282 said:


> Just Me, I really hope you are joking!! :yes:


yeah. 



rhardman said:


> We sent an email to those guys but never heard back...
> They have other tools that look good. Nothing new, but different.


Did you try Blueline? I thought I maybe read/heard somewhere that Tapepro was just a different name being used by Blueline to market their tools in places like Australia? Their stuff looks like Blueline's to me: http://www.tapepro.com/

In a way, I think I can maybe/kind of understand the reasoning for that banjo/bazooka of theirs, when it comes to places like Australia. I believe I remember reading here at one time from some Australian that they had to crank out a house in something like a day(?), and so used hot muds to get it done(?)

Maybe this piece of equipment was supposed to address the issue of using a tool to tape with when using hot mud? But the design of this thing - painful to watch them set it up, painful to watch it run.

Did you see how far the tape pulled from the edge when they'd gone just a few feet with it? Hopefully, maybe it was the seeming too thick mud they were using that caused most of the tape creep, and not the design of the tool itself. But maybe the mud was that thick so that the paper wouldn't pull through the mud so easily, and one would end up with a lot of mud building up behind the tape? And if/when it did, what would you do? How could you correct that well enough, easily enough?

Why not just use a plain banjo? Or is it that a banjo isn't as impressive looking to the unknowing?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

To be fair to their banzooka, here's another video of it - this one with a clear mud holder, and being run by someone seeming more experienced. But notice the 2 comments that were made: 




------

I wonder just how high that corner tape he was putting on ended up being. Looked like it was already too high when he was less than halfway up the wall.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> To be fair to their banzooka, here's another video of it - this one with a clear mud holder, and being run by someone seeming more experienced. But notice the 2 comments that were made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k00r-4Eu8nM&NR=1
> 
> ------
> 
> I wonder just how high that corner tape he was putting on ended up being. Looked like it was already too high when he was less than halfway up the wall.


 You do understand that that is not a bazooka????

There are vidoes out there that show banjo's and bazookas putting tape on faster. Which begs the question,,,,,, WHY?????

Why invent a wierd tool that is slower than the ones that you hope to replace???:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> You do understand that that is not a bazooka????


Sure. It's why I called it a "banzooka".



Capt-sheetrock said:


> There are vidoes out there that show banjo's and bazookas putting tape on faster. Which begs the question,,,,,, WHY?????


Because they could?



Capt-sheetrock said:


> Why invent a wierd tool that is slower than the ones that you hope to replace???:whistling2:


Hope springs eternal? If you say enough times/do it enough times, that'll make it so?


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Sure. It's why I called it a "banzooka".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understood everything in your post,,,,,, your my new hero,,:thumbup:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I understood everything in your post,,,,,, your my new hero,,:thumbup:


I sometimes wonder about you.


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

JustMe said:


> To be fair to their banzooka, here's another video of it - this one with a clear mud holder, and being run by someone seeming more experienced. But notice the 2 comments that were made: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k00r-4Eu8nM&NR=1
> 
> ------
> 
> I wonder just how high that corner tape he was putting on ended up being. Looked like it was already too high when he was less than halfway up the wall.


You got to love when you show up on a job and you see more then one angle like the one at the end of that video.

Not!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Mudstar said:


> You got to love when you show up on a job and you see more then one angle like the one at the end of that video.
> 
> Not!


And then you find out that the tapes got so high in part because the bazooka's wheels were allowed to leave the wall, and the taper dragged the tape part way up the wall, while at the same time keeping on stringing out tape that ends up no longer having mud on parts of their backsides. Double eek.

But at least the design of the bazooka and banjo does allow for one to get it right, if you're able to run them right. Knowing the drag that a banjo's design can put on a tape while applying it, I'm doubting you could consistently compensate well enough for the design of this TapePro unit when it comes to tape creep. But if it's possible, I'd like to see it done.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> And then you find out that the tapes got so high in part because the bazooka's wheels were allowed to leave the wall, and the taper dragged the tape part way up the wall, while at the same time keeping on stringing out tape that ends up no longer having mud on parts of their backsides. Double eek.
> 
> But at least the design of the bazooka and banjo does allow for one to get it right, if you're able to run them right. Knowing the drag that a banjo's design can put on a tape while applying it, I'm doubting you could consistently compensate well enough for the design of this TapePro unit when it comes to tape creep. But if it's possible, I'd like to see it done.


 Yeah,,, what he said !!!!


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Yeah,,, what he said !!!!


I just finally noticed the details of your profile pic... Woman in background with a frying pan acting like she's going to whack you upside the head as you are playing guitar. 

That's great! :thumbsup: 

The real question...

Banjo = $100 
Mud Box Pro = $599
Blue 2 Taper = $1099 

How much money do I want to make today?


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Speaking of Fibafuse....it seems that I was I finally able to convince my supply house to get some in. They ordered it today I'm quite interested in trying the stuff out, due to the extensive amount of patching we do on a regular basis.

They also got four of the black widow sanders in today....and sold them all in 2 hours. I'm looking forward to giving that thing a shot too (and my partner, who'll be getting his for Christmas.....because nothing says "Merry Christmas" like a drywall tool:whistling2


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> Speaking of Fibafuse....it seems that I was I finally able to convince my supply house to get some in. They ordered it today I'm quite interested in trying the stuff out, due to the extensive amount of patching we do on a regular basis.
> 
> They also got four of the black widow sanders in today....and sold them all in 2 hours. I'm looking forward to giving that thing a shot too (and my partner, who'll be getting his for Christmas.....because nothing says "Merry Christmas" like a drywall tool:whistling2


give your feed back on the black widow slim (in a new thread) they just arrived in our store too,was going to grab one then thought "post on drywall talk" then buy maybe???
I know taper71 likes them,so that's one taper:yes:


----------



## walltools (Sep 15, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> give your feed back on the black widow slim (in a new thread) they just arrived in our store too,was going to grab one then thought "post on drywall talk" then buy maybe???
> I know taper71 likes them,so that's one taper:yes:


Make sure you ENTER TO WIN the Wall Tools Holiday Give-a-Way! Trim-Tex is donating six (6) 540 Black Widow Sanders and a multi-pack of Black Widow sanding abrasives.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

walltools said:


> I just finally noticed the details of your profile pic... Woman in background with a frying pan acting like she's going to whack you upside the head as you are playing guitar.
> 
> That's great! :thumbsup:
> 
> The real question...


I think that's a 5 (4?) string banjo.

I was kind of wondering about that pic the other day. The question for me was why we get the frying pan, and PT gets the well treated dog.



walltools said:


> The real question...
> 
> Banjo = $100
> Mud Box Pro = $599
> ...


Some days, some jobs, some part of some jobs, my banjo makes more sense than my bazooka when it comes to making money.

The Mud Box Pro could MAybe fit in there as far as making sense at times, but it would need a re-design. I've got a couple suspicions as to what might be able to do it, but I'm not too interested anymore in spilling such till there'd be enough money in it for me.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

walltools said:


> I just finally noticed the details of your profile pic... Woman in background with a frying pan acting like she's going to whack you upside the head as you are playing guitar.
> 
> That's great! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Thanks Brandon,,, it's a 5 string banjo tho not a guitar. I told her, go ahead and hit me,,, I'll take up the bag-pipes next !!!!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Thanks Brandon,,, it's a 5 string banjo tho not a guitar. I told her, go ahead and hit me,,, I'll take up the bag-pipes next !!!!


My dad can teach 5 string, along with a dozen or so more instruments.

But bagpipes make him a little crazy.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> My dad can teach 5 string, along with a dozen or so more instruments.
> 
> But bagpipes make him a little crazy.


I was just bluffing about the bagpipes, but it kept my head safe.
I play 5 string, mandolin, guitar.

The little dog is not well trained, he's a nazi,,, bites everybody,,, no social skills(wonder where he got that)

I'll change it to a pic of the back of my banjo


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> I was just bluffing about the bagpipes, but it kept my head safe.
> I play 5 string, mandolin, guitar.
> 
> The little dog is not well trained, he's a nazi,,, bites everybody,,, no social skills(wonder where he got that)
> ...


Maybe you need The Dog F*cker for your dog? (Wife likes to watch The Dog Whisperer, and I finally labeled him that for her one night. I don't think she caught on to the idea that it was directed at her a bit, as she spends many hours in front of the tube).

What kind of banjo? Never seen one with that back mural.

My dad has taught those 3 instruments of yours. Still teaches some guitar and maybe still has a 4 &/or 5 string banjo student or 2. He's also into accordion, piano, violin (his big one now, and mostly old-time fiddling), and used to teach some wind instruments like clarinet (I think).

Me, it was accordion, guitar, a bit of drums.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Maybe you need The Dog F*cker for your dog? (Wife likes to watch The Dog Whisperer, and I finally labeled him that for her one night. I don't think she caught on to the idea that it was directed at her a bit, as she spends many hours in front of the tube).
> 
> What kind of banjo? Never seen one with that back mural.
> 
> ...


Its a Morgan Monroe admiral. Thats a $2.00 bill I'm holding there. 
My sweetie,,, the one with the frying pan bought it for me, spent $3600.00 on it, so I made a video for my daughter (she played fiddle) with the song "lost all my money but a 2 dollar bill". I thought that was appropiate. My daughter was killed a few months ago in a car wreck. I think I'll put a pic of her with her fiddle up on the avitar.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its a Morgan Monroe admiral. Thats a $2.00 bill I'm holding there.
> My sweetie,,, the one with the frying pan bought it for me, spent $3600.00 on it, so I made a video for my daughter (she played fiddle) with the song "lost all my money but a 2 dollar bill". I thought that was appropiate. My daughter was killed a few months ago in a car wreck. I think I'll put a pic of her with her fiddle up on the avitar.


aw, jeez, Capt. Really sorry to hear it. Worst thing I can think of is to outlive one of my girls.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw: Both my girls play fiddle. At least the one still does at times.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Btw: Both my girls play fiddle. At least the one still does at times.


 Kool,,, brake out that guitar of yours, shake off the cob-webs and play some tunes with her every chance ya get,,, I can garuntee you, you will not regret it !!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its a Morgan Monroe admiral. Thats a $2.00 bill I'm holding there.
> My sweetie,,, the one with the frying pan bought it for me, spent $3600.00 on it, so I made a video for my daughter (she played fiddle) with the song "lost all my money but a 2 dollar bill". I thought that was appropiate. My daughter was killed a few months ago in a car wreck. I think I'll put a pic of her with her fiddle up on the avitar.


Very sorry for your loss Capt, I couldnt imagine anything worse.

My weapon is a strat copy with a mexi standard loaded pickguard fitted, and now with the neck & bridge pickups replaced with ESP humbuckers, running through a Vox VT+ amp, I just don't play enough to spend the big bucks on one.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Favourite YouTube accordion video: 




Favourite YouTube guitar video: 




Favourite YouTube violin video:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

very sorry for the loss of your daughter captain,I could not cope if I lost my daughter,brings a tear to my eye even though I don't know you in person,if it were to happen to me,it would be the hardest thing I would face in my life.mine's 15 now,just started teaching her guitar,she's picking up real fast (piano before that)time to teach her the dreaded bar chords next
is this the song your talking about (link) 



maybe you know a better version,(if this is it)


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Man, My daughter is 7 weeks old now and it would break me if anything happened to her, Only the need to hold it together for my wife would see me through, Regards Capt, Sorry to hear that dude


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its a Morgan Monroe admiral. Thats a $2.00 bill I'm holding there.
> My sweetie,,, the one with the frying pan bought it for me, spent $3600.00 on it, so I made a video for my daughter (she played fiddle) with the song "lost all my money but a 2 dollar bill". I thought that was appropiate. My daughter was killed a few months ago in a car wreck. I think I'll put a pic of her with her fiddle up on the avitar.


Capt,
sorry about your daughter. Mine is in Charleston in college I get chills just thinking if something were to happen to her. My son is 9 keeps asking me everyday when am I going to buy him a guitar. Think this christmas will be the year.

rebel


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> very sorry for the loss of your daughter captain,I could not cope if I lost my daughter,brings a tear to my eye even though I don't know you in person,if it were to happen to me,it would be the hardest thing I would face in my life.mine's 15 now,just started teaching her guitar,she's picking up real fast (piano before that)time to teach her the dreaded bar chords next
> is this the song your talking about (link) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfMPF_KygzI&feature=related
> maybe you know a better version,(if this is it)


 Yep, thats the song,,, they play it pretty good, but the banjer palyer should have took a brake also.

Gee guys,,,, so many nice mentions,,, Like I told Justme, I got some pics of her on the fiddle, I'll try to get one on the computer and put it in the avitar. 

Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> Like I told Justme, I got some pics of her on the fiddle, I'll try to get one on the computer and put it in the avitar.


That's a picture I'd really like to see. Do what you can.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just got a case of 500' FibaFuse tape in today. They fit fine on a Tape Tech bazooka. With about three quarters of an inch to spare on the spool. Sure nice tape! A little more money and about half again faster to wipe down. Amazing how easy it is to wipe down. You wouldn't believe the difference if you haven't tried it! I just use it on flats and butts. Still paper in the angles.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------

